# YS624T tranny service?



## mdawson55 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hey guys. I have been lurking for years. I have learned a lot, great forum. I have done a lot of repairs and replacement to keep the old boy throwing good. Auger and impeller bearings, rebuilt impeller with gussets and closed gap on volute. Everything is great. Is there some service for the tranny? I have not had the bottom plate off. Theres a friction wheel in there. Shift forks. Anything to lube or grease?

Serial number 79N-702167

I will post some pics. Pretty good snow this season. 155 inches total snowfall. About 32 inches on the ground now. 

Matt
Roslyn, WA


----------



## mdawson55 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's a short answer just so you know we're all paying attention.
The primary thing inside the tranny would be cleaning and lubing the hex shaft. 
If your shifts are happening cleanly then you probably don't need to adjust the external shift linkage or change out the shift ball joints. 
There are long term issues with the original grease inside the sealed gearbox inside the tranny but I'm unsure of exactly how to advise you to do preventative lube there. I haven't decided what to do yet.
Nice looking blower. Consider adding roller skids and UHDPE chute liner if you like tinkering.


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

cpchriste said:


> Here's a short answer just so you know we're all paying attention.
> The primary thing inside the tranny would be cleaning and lubing the hex shaft.
> If your shifts are happening cleanly then you probably don't need to adjust the external shift linkage or change out the shift ball joints.
> There are long term issues with the original grease inside the sealed gearbox inside the tranny but I'm unsure of exactly how to advise you to do preventative lube there. I haven't decided what to do yet.
> Nice looking blower. Consider adding roller skids and UHDPE chute liner if you like tinkering.


This ^

The hex shaft is the most common issue in older Yamaha's that have problems with gear selection.
Make sure it is cleaned of all grease and apply a thin coat of oil across it's full length. Grease is too thick to allow for the proper sliding of the friction wheel mechanism across the shaft.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

perhaps you could install grease zerk on gearbox and pump in some new grease. That is what we guys do with Honda final drive gearboxes. ( unless Yammies already have a grease fitting )


----------



## mdawson55 (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks guys. I had not considered a chute upgrade with a liner or a roller skids. Shoot, I just welded new bottoms to the shoes last season as they were thin. I will hunt around the forum the chute liner idea. I should probably get in the tranny section after this season and clean and lube the hex shaft. Putting a zerk in the case to lube the gears would be pretty straight forward. 

I got it eight seasons ago when I moved to snow county. I had never run one or seen a blower work. This yamaha was sitting at the end of a driveway chained to the telephone pole with a for sale sign on it. I think I paid $400. I have since run other blowers and it makes me really appreciate my yamaha.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

What grease originally came in the tranny internal gearcase? Whatever is added should be chemically compatible and grade 0 or 00 to flow adequately. I think the case has an external rubber plug making a zerk unnecessary.


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

mdawson55 said:


> Thanks guys. I had not considered a chute upgrade with a liner or a roller skids. Shoot, I just welded new bottoms to the shoes last season as they were thin. I will hunt around the forum the chute liner idea. I should probably get in the tranny section after this season and clean and lube the hex shaft. Putting a zerk in the case to lube the gears would be pretty straight forward.
> 
> I got it eight seasons ago when I moved to snow county. I had never run one or seen a blower work. This yamaha was sitting at the end of a driveway chained to the telephone pole with a for sale sign on it. I think I paid $400. I have since run other blowers and it makes me really appreciate my yamaha.


Came across your post when I was searching for infor on tranny service. I have a 1989 Yamaha YS624TEN whose tranny has not been opened up since new. When I did the obligatory summer storage prep on the machine this week I remembered cpchriste's post about a possible rubber plug in the gearcase. Found it ! Removed the left track and idler wheel and the plug was then visible. Popped the plug off and the primary gear ( smallest of the three gears in the case ) was exposed. I used a grease attachment with needle point to inject grease into case. Without the attachment it would have been a messy affair to get grease into case as the primary gear is about the same size as the plug hole.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

And you decided to use XXX type of grease because YYY? I don't know the answer - just looking for a clue.


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

cpchriste said:


> And you decided to use XXX type of grease because YYY? I don't know the answer - just looking for a clue.


Sorry, I do not know the type of OEM grease used by Yamaha either. OEM grease on the primary gear was dark grey in color and still in "soft" state ( and not as opposed in "caked and semi hard" state ). Injected regular lithium based EP wheel bearing grease. Had used same type of grease in all the bearings and zerk fittings in my Yammie snowmobile chassis without any problems. So decided to take a chance here.


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

In my various FSMs it shows "Lightweight lithium - soap base grease" for the transmission


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

I think I could get that cap off on mine without removing the track but not sure. 

Any recollection of how many pumps or quantity of grease you injected into transmission assembly?


----------

